# Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie



## noworkteam (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich werde am 5.3.2010 wieder einmal eine Wracktour mit der Valkyrie organisieren. Das Boot wurde als Full-Charter von mir gebucht.

Geplant ist eine XL-Tour...

Info folgen...

Teilnehmerliste:

*Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:*

*1. Noworkteam*
*2. Rutenknecht*
*3. Gufri*
*4. Papi1*
*5. BSZocher*
*6. esgof*
*7. graetsche*
*8. Altenbomber*
*9. esgof`s Kollege*
*10. esgof`s Kollege No.2*
*11. Gufri´s Kollege No.1*
*12. Gufri´s Kollege No.2*


*Gruß*


----------



## Papi1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Den Papa nicht vergesen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## noworkteam (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Den Papa nicht vergesen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


 
fertisch


----------



## BSZocher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

ÄÄÄHHHHMMMMMMM

Hallo????

DA fehlt ein Name auf der Liste.....


MEINER


----------



## esgof (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

hallöschen

will auch nochmal mit erstmal alleine vielleicht kommt morgen noch einer dazu melde mich dann nochmal
gruß esgof


----------



## noworkteam (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Moin,
Teilnehmerliste ist aktualisiert ....

Schönen vierten Advent wünscht


----------



## graetsche (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Alle guten Dinge sin drei, nun sollte es aber mal klappen:vik:, ich möchte gerne auch auf die Liste

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Altenbomber (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

um die Dortmunder Fraktion zu vervollständigen bin auch ich dabei!!!
Momentan zwar noch sehr angeschlagen (dicke Grippe) aber schon wieder hoch motiviert.
:q


----------



## noworkteam (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Ihr beiden seid eingetragen..


PS ich werde gerade eingeschneit


----------



## esgof (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

hallo jan
den 9. platz kannst auch für mich reservieren 
gruß esgof


----------



## noworkteam (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



esgof schrieb:


> hallo jan
> den 9. platz kannst auch für mich reservieren
> gruß esgof


 

Moin Esgof,

Du stehst nun mit zwei Plätzen auf der Liste.

gruß


----------



## guifri (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

wo bleibt wallerangler???
DIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEERKKKKKKKKKKKK, wat is? Hat Dich die Grippe dahingerafft??|kopfkrat#c


----------



## noworkteam (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



guifri schrieb:


> wo bleibt wallerangler???
> DIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEERKKKKKKKKKKKK, wat is? Hat Dich die Grippe dahingerafft??|kopfkrat#c


 
Da hat der "Ich-hake-den-Fisch-überall"-Boardie keine Zeit


----------



## wallerangler (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Ich kann wenn nur Kurzfristig zusagen , wenn alles gut läuft fange ich im März mit der Umschulung an . Da kann ich schlecht sofort frei nehmen .

Die Grippe ist schon wieder weg , das hatte mich aber auch umgehauen


----------



## guifri (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Da hat der "Ich-hake-den-Fisch-überall"-Boardie keine Zeit





heheeeee......|sagnix

oder doch..bei den amis ist das Reißen an manchen Gewässern anerkannte Methode..da heißt das "Snagging"...

guckst du http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQAupcJVgw


----------



## wallerangler (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Was kann ich den dazu das die Fische der Nordsee nicht richtig fressen , hauptsache draußen sind sie |supergri


----------



## wallerangler (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

So jetzt weiss ich auch was ich mir dort eingefangen habe , es war keine Schweinegrippe auch keine Dorschgrippe sondern Ziegengrippe .
Ohne scheiß die ist jetzt in den Niederlanden ihr könnt ja mal Googeln


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



wallerangler schrieb:


> So jetzt weiss ich auch was ich mir dort eingefangen habe , es war keine Schweinegrippe auch keine Dorschgrippe sondern Ziegengrippe .
> Ohne scheiß die ist jetzt in den Niederlanden ihr könnt ja mal Googeln




Ohh dann gibt es ja demnächst wieder neuen Impfstoff. Die Bundesregierung kauft dann wieder Mengen ohne Ende und verschenkt es anschließend weil keiner Impfen geht.

Ich glaube uns will jemand ruinieren.:g:g


----------



## guifri (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



wallerangler schrieb:


> So jetzt weiss ich auch was ich mir dort eingefangen habe , es war keine Schweinegrippe auch keine Dorschgrippe sondern Ziegengrippe .
> Ohne scheiß die ist jetzt in den Niederlanden ihr könnt ja mal Googeln



und sterblichkeitsrate scheint höher zu sein, als bei der ach so gefährlichen schweinegrippe...;+


----------



## noworkteam (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

moin,

teilnehmerliste wurde aktualisiert

gruß


----------



## guifri (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Hallo Jan,

bitte Platz 11 und 12 für zwei Kollegen von mir reservieren!

AUSGEBUCHT!!!!!!!



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich werde am 5.3.2010 wieder einmal eine Wracktour mit der Valkyrie organisieren. Das Boot wurde als Full-Charter von mir gebucht.
> 
> ...


----------



## noworkteam (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



guifri schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> bitte Platz 11 und 12 für zwei Kollegen von mir reservieren!
> 
> AUSGEBUCHT!!!!!!!


 
Hallo,

Platz 11 und Platz 12 wurden soeben belegt....

Das Boot ist voll#6

Gruß


----------



## Papi1 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Jetzt bleibts nur noch Beten daß das weter mitspielt
Guten Rutsch für alle
gruß Christoph #h


----------



## guifri (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Platz 11 und Platz 12 wurden soeben belegt....
> 
> ...



danke


----------



## esgof (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

moin
Auch ich wünsche allen Boardies guten rutsch ins neue Jahr und schöne Fische
Gruß Esgof


----------



## guifri (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

nur noch mal hochholen ..ist ja bald soweit


----------



## wallerangler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Na ich hoffe mal ihr habt besseres Wetter wie ich gestern , da wollte ich ja Raus . Aber wie immer zu viel Wind |gr:


----------



## Papi1 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Was gibts neues
Gruß Christoph


----------



## guifri (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

nix|wavey:


----------



## Papi1 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Wir sollten eine Eisbrächertour machen |wavey:
gruß


----------



## BSZocher (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Moin!
...wenn es so bleibt, müssen die Fische schnell versorgt werden bevor sie durchgefrohren sind.... |uhoh:


----------



## guifri (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

die sonne wird scheinen, 15 grad, windstärke 2 in böen 3....und die dorsche werden auf unsere köder springen


----------



## BSZocher (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



guifri schrieb:


> die sonne wird scheinen, 15 grad, windstärke 2 in böen 3....und die dorsche werden auf unsere köder springen



...hier liegt gerade wieder 5 cm Neuschnee... |rolleyes


----------



## guifri (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



BSZocher schrieb:


> ...hier liegt gerade wieder 5 cm Neuschnee... |rolleyes



also bei mir im garten liegt kein schnee mehr|bigeyes

15 Tage und der Rest von heute!!!:vik:


----------



## BSZocher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



guifri schrieb:


> ....
> 15 Tage und der Rest von heute!!!:vik:




:vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Hallo Alter, wünsche dir viele dicke Fische und bis denne mal wieder.

Grüssle Claus


----------



## graetsche (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Stand heute wird das wohl wieder nichts

Aber es sind ja noch 6 Tage

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## BSZocher (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Ruhig bleiben :g


----------



## wallerangler (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Moin Jungs bis jetzt sieht es nicht gut für euch aus . Ich Drücke beide Daumen das ihr Rauskommt


----------



## BSZocher (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Moin!
Ich bräuchte mal kurz ein update bezüglich der Angeltiefe.....
...denke nicht, daß 1 - 1,5m Wellen die Tour gefährden....
Eher den ein oder anderen Mageninhalt :v


----------



## snofla (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

drück euch die Daumen das es klappt,bei uns ist ja leider am Freitag nicht geworden..............


----------



## guifri (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Moin Jungs bis jetzt sieht es nicht gut für euch aus . Ich Drücke beide Daumen das ihr Rauskommt



Pessimist!


----------



## wallerangler (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

1,7 Meter um 13 Uhr ist schon heftig , ich hoffe für euch das die Wellen noch auf 50 cm runter gehen .

Ich leide nur mit euch da ich gerne Mitgefahren währe


----------



## BSZocher (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



wallerangler schrieb:


> 1,7 Meter um 13 Uhr ist schon heftig , ich hoffe für euch das die Wellen noch auf 50 cm runter gehen .




Na ich denke mal 1m möcht ich schon haben.....
...wir fahren ja nicht auf die Ostsee :q
..und überhaupt fällt das Pilken dann leichter....


----------



## guifri (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Na ich denke mal 1m möcht ich schon haben.....
> ...wir fahren ja nicht auf die Ostsee :q
> ..und überhaupt fällt das Pilken dann leichter....




außerdem können wir um 13 uhr zurückfahren..da sind die fischkisten schon voll :vik:


----------



## BSZocher (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



guifri schrieb:


> außerdem können wir um 13 uhr zurückfahren..da sind die fischkisten schon voll :vik:



RICHTIG!!!!

..und alle schön an den Gehörschutz denken....

Nee Nee ich mach auf ruhig  ....meine das Böötchen sein Motörchen :q


----------



## noworkteam (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Ich hoffe meine Erkältung is dann wech ...oder die Grippe,.., keine Ahnung,..,füllt sich aber kagge an...


----------



## graetsche (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an, kipp dir richtig einen hinter die Lampe dann wird es schon, bzw. du merkst nichts mehr:q
Bist du vor kurzem auf dem Wasser gewesen und hast dir was eingefangen?

Sammelst du noch die Köderbestellungen ein? 

Wir fahren raus, das Wetter wird supi, es muss ja bei mir auch mal klappen#6

Ist nun der 3 Versuch mit euch zu angeln!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Halte Euch auch die Daumen und viele Fische.:vik:


----------



## BSZocher (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ich hoffe meine Erkältung is dann wech ...oder die Grippe,.., keine Ahnung,..,füllt sich aber kagge an...



Nu mach ma nich auf Drama hier...... |uhoh:
Werd mal nicht krank oder wenn dann schnnnneeeellllllssssstttteeennssss wieder gesund.

Wann gibbet denn das GO oder NO GO ???


----------



## snofla (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Nu mach ma nich auf Drama hier...... |uhoh:
> Werd mal nicht krank oder wenn dann schnnnneeeellllllssssstttteeennssss wieder gesund.
> 
> Wann gibbet denn das GO oder NO GO ???



letzten Freitag war es relativ klar,da wussten wir schon um 18.00Uhr BESCHEID das es nix wird................drück euch die Daumem das es mit dem Wetter hinhaut

@Jan

Hausapotheke und ab gehts.............Seeluft ist gesund :q   :q  :q


----------



## guifri (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Das sieht nicht gut aus für Freitag. 

@Jan, wäre prima, wenn wir das so früh wie möglich wüssten, ob´s was wird oder nicht.

Was meinst du, wann wir damit rechnen können?


----------



## Altenbomber (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Jungs ich glaub das wird nichts:r

Wellen 1,8/1,7/1,5/1,3/1,2


----------



## guifri (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

sehe ich auch so...

Jan, kann man den Trip nicht bereits jetzt schon canceln? Wäre ganz gut. Da meine beiden Mitfahrer selbständig sind, wäre ein wenig Planungssicherheit von Vorteil und ich grippe auch ein wenig vor mich hin.|gr:

So wie die Vorhersagen sind, ist ja eigentlich abshebar, dass es nix wird.


----------



## graetsche (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Das wird doch was:q:q:q

Wellen 1.4 1.3 1.1 1.0 0.9

Denke es ist wie fast immer auf der Nordsee, abwarten was am Abend vor der Fahrt so angekündigt wird und was der Capitain sagt

Ich bin bereit:q

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Altenbomber (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

sieht wirklich besser aus, zumindest bei Windguru:vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Denke auch das ihr rauskommt!
Die Wellen sind im Bereich des erträglichen!

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## noworkteam (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



guifri schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so...
> 
> Jan, kann man den Trip nicht bereits jetzt schon canceln? Wäre ganz gut. Da meine beiden Mitfahrer selbständig sind, wäre ein wenig Planungssicherheit von Vorteil und ich grippe auch ein wenig vor mich hin.|gr:
> 
> So wie die Vorhersagen sind, ist ja eigentlich abshebar, dass es nix wird.


 

Hallo Guifri, gebucht ist gebucht da kann ich nix canceln.
Das Wetter sieht gut aus,a´lso ist antraben angesagt..abspringen ist nicht,..,außer Ihr macht eine bezahlte Leerfahrt...komisch is aber so....

Ich bitte um die Köderbestellung der Teilnehmer per PN

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Altenbomber (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

das war eine klare Ansage |supergri


----------



## guifri (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Hallo Guifri, gebucht ist gebucht da kann ich nix canceln.
> Das Wetter sieht gut aus,a´lso ist antraben angesagt..abspringen ist nicht,..,außer Ihr macht eine bezahlte Leerfahrt...komisch is aber so....
> 
> Ich bitte um die Köderbestellung der Teilnehmer per PN
> ...




jawohl, sir...aber wenn doch abgesagt wird, hast du die meuterei auf der bounty...|bigeyes


----------



## graetsche (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Köderorder ist raus|supergri

Wann war ablegen und wie lauteten noch einmal die genauen Navidaten?

Könnte ja das alte Thema suchen, bin aber faul

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## guifri (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

10 uhr am freitag..........
	Westwind
30 km/h
( 5 bft )
39 km/h Böen 	Niederschlag
10 % Risiko
< 0.1 mm 	Relative Feuchte
57 %
starker Wind
bedeckt
6 / 6°C
gefühlt wie
0 / 1°C
< 0.1 mm
55 % Risiko
Nachts
starker Wind
mäßiger Regen
3 / 5°C
gefühlt wie
-4 / -1°C
2 mm
80 % Risiko


----------



## Altenbomber (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Ist verdammt ruhig hier!! |supergri
Liegt es daran, dass viele nicht fahren wollen?? #q
Wellenhöhe 1,2/1,1/1/1/1,1 gehe davon aus, dass wir fahren!! 
Kann mir jemand mitteilen, wann die XXL Tour starten soll??


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



Altenbomber schrieb:


> Ist verdammt ruhig hier!! |supergri
> Liegt es daran, dass viele nicht fahren wollen?? #q
> Wellenhöhe 1,2/1,1/1/1/1,1 gehe davon aus, dass wir fahren!!
> Kann mir jemand mitteilen, wann die XXL Tour starten soll??



um 4 uhr...............morgens....................

bei der Vorhersage werde ich meine Mitstreiter noch mal kontakten..ganz ehrlich: Richtig Bock habe ich nicht bei dem Wetter. 

Los, schimpft mich aus


----------



## graetsche (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

"bei der Vorhersage werde ich meine Mitstreiter noch mal kontakten..ganz ehrlich: Richtig Bock habe ich nicht bei dem Wetter."

gerade dann wird es meist besser als erwartet


----------



## graetsche (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

noch 15 Stunden bis zur geplanten Abfahrt:vik::vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

...gerade bei so einem Wetter fängt man an den Wracks immer am Besten...da kommt dann richtig Leben ins Wasser und die Dorsche sind richtig hungrig...


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...gerade bei so einem Wetter fängt man an den Wracks immer am Besten...da kommt dann richtig Leben ins Wasser und die Dorsche sind richtig hungrig...



nenn mich weichei #t


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

*Weichei*|supergri


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> *Weichei*|supergri



oh danke...das 
habe ich gebraucht :g

das habt ihr jetzt davon..wir kommen mit und ziehen das ding durch...k... die wand an!


----------



## noworkteam (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Kurze Zwischeninfo:

Valkyrie wartet noch die 19:00 Vorhersage ab,..,Abfahrtszeit richtig sich nach der Wellenvorhersage ,.., soll ja nachts ein bissel doller sein.,.., sprich wenn´s früh geht gehts um 4:30, ansonsten um 5:30 Uhr ,.., oder wenn´s Wetter nicht passt garnicht..

Halt das alte Spiel,..,ich geht heute noch mal Temperatur messen...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



guifri schrieb:


> .....wir kommen mit und ziehen das ding durch...k... die wand an!




Das ist doch jetzt die richtige Einstellung.... 



...wat war das?  19 Uhr Vorhersage abwarten.....

...nächstes Weichei... |rolleyes


----------



## Altenbomber (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Das ist ja spannender als jedes Fußballspiel!!
Falls die Fahrt morgen ausfällt treffen wir uns alle bei Guifri zum Freibier saufen.
Er wollte ja unbedingt canceln.


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



Altenbomber schrieb:


> Das ist ja spannender als jedes Fußballspiel!!
> Falls die Fahrt morgen ausfällt treffen wir uns alle bei Guifri zum Freibier saufen.
> Er wollte ja unbedingt canceln.



nix da...wenn´s jetzt ausfällt seid ihr dran. ihr habt mich überzeugt. auf mich wollte keiner hören.

ich hab´s auto gepackt, vorfächer geknüpft, speedjigs besorgt...und und und...

so, wer lässt dann die party steigen? ich hab eh frei...


----------



## BSZocher (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Tick tack, tick tack
Tick tack, tick tack
Tick tack, tick tack
........................................


----------



## Altenbomber (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Alle sind online nur Noworkteam nicht |supergri


----------



## noworkteam (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Leider muss ich die *Absage* wegen dem Wetter mitteilen #c
da kann ich nichts daran ändern....

Gruß

Noworkteam


PS. Das Tel war dort eine Zeit lang besetzt ...


----------



## BSZocher (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Warum sollte es dieses Jahr anders anfangen als es letztes Jahr geendet hat #q


----------



## graetsche (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

@Noworkteam, danke für Planung eventuell klappt es ja ein zu einem anderen Termin#6

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gohann (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Hallo Jungs,
wirklich schade für euch.#c Ich hatte euch so die Daumen gedrückt. Aber die Nordsee ist leider kein Dorfteich. Schiffbruch hättet ihr mit dem Boot keinen erlitten, aber Angeln ist anders. Ich habe genug grenzwertige Touren mitgemacht. Es gibt schöneres. Trotzdem Kopf hoch, es gibt noch mehr Termine in diesem Jahr. Vielleicht bin ich auch bei einem dabei. Wir werden sehn.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

toll...alles wieder raus aus´m auto...mach ich aber erst morgen|gr:

danke trotzdem für´s organisieren.#6


----------



## tomsen34 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Hallo Ihr alle,
schade schade schade, das wäre das erste mal gewesen.
Okay dann werde ich nun noch etwas warten müssen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Samstag kann er dann wohl erst recht nicht raus. 

 Wellenhöhe 2.3  	2.4  	2.5  	2.7  	2.8  	2.7  	2.7  	2.6  	2.5  	2.3  	2.2  	2.1  	2.0  	1.9  	1.8  	1.7  	

Ist irgendwie ein schwer kalkulierbares Business für den Skipper.


----------



## snofla (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

ich hab gehört das am 29.03.2010 topp Wetter sein soll |bla: :m


----------



## tomsen34 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

Wo soll denn das tolle Wetter sein 29.03.2010? GRINS
Fahrt raus, ich mache mit!


----------



## snofla (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

sooooooooooo,so wie es aussieht passt das Wetter,aber auch das hilft nichts. ;+

Eef hat mich gerade angerufen,er hat sein Boot defekt und bekommts bis Montag nicht repariert:c:c .................jetzt heisst es wieder suchen......bin total auf Enzug........#c #h


----------



## guifri (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



snofla schrieb:


> sooooooooooo,so wie es aussieht passt das Wetter,aber auch das hilft nichts. ;+
> 
> Eef hat mich gerade angerufen,er hat sein Boot defekt und bekommts bis Montag nicht repariert:c:c .................jetzt heisst es wieder suchen......bin total auf Enzug........#c #h



geht evtl. zufällig jemand am 25.4.10 raus? ich hatte da mal sponatan den letzten freien platz ergattert, um zu gucken wie das mit dem buchen via i-net so klappt. vielleicht hat sich einer von euch ebenflass ein plätzchen erschlichen?


----------



## graetsche (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

@Gufri,

wie konntest du denn online buchen? Seit einigen Tagen kann man nur noch den Monat März sehen, weitere Monate zeigt der Webserver nicht an, Fehler 404 Seite nicht gefunden wird angezeigt.|kopfkrat
Bei dir klappt es noch??

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## snofla (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

hi Ralf

wenn du diese  Seite benutzt sollte es klappen :m



die Valkyrie stand gestern an Land aufen Bock im Innenhafen von Stellendam......ich weiss allerdings nicht wie lange sie noch defekt ist.

wir sind gestern noch mit der Stellabel rausgewesen,hatte 16 gute Dorsche aber alles andere konnte man auch vergessen,das ist nicht mehr mit dem früheren Service von Sima Charters zu vergleichen...............wie heisst so schon,neue Besen............ #h


----------



## guifri (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*



graetsche schrieb:


> @Gufri,
> 
> wie konntest du denn online buchen? Seit einigen Tagen kann man nur noch den Monat März sehen, weitere Monate zeigt der Webserver nicht an, Fehler 404 Seite nicht gefunden wird angezeigt.|kopfkrat
> Bei dir klappt es noch??
> ...



Ist schon ein bisschen her, dass ich gebucht habe. Da ging´s noch.


----------



## graetsche (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

@snofla,

 danke für den Link, dieser funzt#6

Liegt die Stella Bel nicht in Maassluis? Ich war vor 2,5 Jahren mit dem DOMA-Club aus Dortmund mit ihr unterwegs. Die Crew war sehr freundlich, ist dies nun nicht mehr so?
16 Dorsche sind aber schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.
Oder waren es 16 auf dem gesamten Schiff?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## snofla (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wracktour 5.3.2010 Valkyrie*

hi Ralf

nee die lag bis ca november 2009 in Maasluiss da war es auch noch das Schiff von Sima Charters, die wurde dann schlagartig verkauft und liegt jetzt in Stellendam...........und was der neue da manchmal abzieht.......schau mal im Gästebuch auf deren Seite....


16 Dorsche für mich |rolleyes


achja laut eef soll die Valkyrie am Montag wieder flott sein


----------

